# Front parking speaker



## jaghoub (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello 
I have been looking everywhere for an answer with no luck, hoping that someone here would be able to help

I had an issue where my whole parking aid system stopped working, after connecting it to a vagcom found out that I need to replace the h22 (front parking sensor), but am not able to locate it, anyone had luck with that??

Sent from my HTC U11 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

It should be up under the cluster, but accessible from under/beside the steering column.

This thread for a golf should give you a good start....

Some pics ore missing but there are plenty of good photos and discussion.

http://www.vwgolf.net.au/showthread.php?30194-HELP!!-MKVI-Golf-Front-Parking-Aid-Speaker-Replacement


----------



## jaghoub (Aug 29, 2014)

I had a look at the link and tried to locate it on my cc with no luck..
I have taken some pics as well on where it seems to be the location they are referring to.
Hopefully am looking at the right place.

Would it be easier to reach it I removed the instrument cluster?









Sent from my HTC U11 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

So,

I don't think you need to pull the cluster.

That said, I just removed the driver side cubby on my car and the side dash panel and snooped around with a flashlight.

I think, based on this thread for a B6 Passat, that you go at it from the driver side (left side) footwell.

There is a single post on this thread in English:

https://vwforum.ro/topic/17663-senzori-de-parcare-oem-sau-am/?page=38

It's showing the front buzzer Removal.

Here are the particulars:


Removing and installing front parking aid warning buzzer -H22-

The front parking aid warning buzzer -H22- is located under the dash panel in the front left footwell and is secured on the console for the relay carrier.

Removing:

– Switch off ignition and all electrical consumers and disengage ignition key or start button by moving to position 0 (pre-detent).

– Remove cover under dash panel in driver footwell →General body repairs, interior; Rep. gr.68.



– Release both spreader rivets -arrows-.

– Release and disconnect connector -1- and remove front parking aid warning buzzer -H22--2- from vehicle.

Installing:

Installation is carried out in reverse order of removal.

Note

Coding, basic setting and adaption are not necessary if the front parking aid warning buzzer -H22- is renewed.


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

Post back if you find it and post up some
Photos too of where it is exactly.


----------



## jaghoub (Aug 29, 2014)

So finally got it to work..

It needs a lot of acrobatic moves to reach it .

It's located behind the Relay carrier, so to reach it, you have to remove the lower cover on the driver side footwell ( the one closer to the pedals), that was the simple part 3 screws and removed.

The next step would require you to do some warm up and get yourself lying on the car floor, move the white foam cover, and here you go it's in front of you.

Removing the speaker itself is another challenge, I didn't manage to disconnect it from the cable lying down like this, so I removed the rivets and moved the speaker to the front of the Relay carrier to replace it with the new one.

It's too dark now to put it back in place, will try to take some pictures while reseating it in place.











Sent from my HTC U11 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt75 (Dec 21, 2019)

jaghoub said:


> Hello
> I have been looking everywhere for an answer with no luck, hoping that someone here would be able to help
> 
> I had an issue where my whole parking aid system stopped working, after connecting it to a vagcom found out that I need to replace the h22 (front parking sensor), but am not able to locate it, anyone had luck with that??
> ...


----------

